# TOTW & Kirkland ND Downgraded by Dogfoodadvisor.com



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Have had my crew on TOTW since I had a prego female and 4 pups that I'm holding back. I had been feeding my dogs Kirkland Nature Domain with lots of extras and raw days before the pups. I switched back to Kirkland ND 4 days ago and do not like what I see. The stools are huge. The whole crew is drinking a lot of water. The pups bellies literally swell in front of me after they eat this stuff and drink water. And the pups still act hungry and sit in front of the pantry door.

So went to www.dogfoodadvisor.com and looked up these two foods along with Tractor Supply's 4Health Grain Free (evaluated 2/2013) which is similar to Kirkland Nature's Domain (evaluated 7/2013). Diamond TOTW (evaluated 10/2013). Kirkland ND and Tractor Supply 4Health have been downgraded from 4 stars to 3.5 stars. Diamond TOTW Sierra Mountain (lamb) has been downgraded from 5 to 3.5 stars, Pacific Stream (fish) from 5 to 4 stars, both puppy formulas are now 4 stars. TOTW Wetlands (fowl) and High Prairie (bison) are still rated 5 stars. It just so happens that these were the two foods I was feeding my crew.

So I'm back to the feed store to buy some TOTW bison and fowl to mix in with this Kirkland crap. Even though I'm in Houston with lots of retail competition, prices for most 5 star foods are still too high for the number of dogs I keep. My local feed store sells TOTW adult formulas for $44. So thankfully the bison and fowl formulas have not been changed - yet.


----------

